# 655.83



## SarahJohnson1976 (May 27, 2008)

We have a lot of denials with this code.  The fetus has something wrong - like Echogenic focus lt ventricle or renal pelvic diliation.  So our main coder said to use 655.83 (no other code).  But the insurance companies deny and I am not sure if we need to use another code with 655.83 or if it is just a matter of sending medical notes?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## heatherwinters (May 27, 2008)

What Cpt Code Were You Billing With This?


----------



## SarahJohnson1976 (May 27, 2008)

I have used them on E/M codes and fetal echos/ultrasounds


----------



## heatherwinters (May 30, 2008)

*Try this*

I believe this link should help

http://files.medi-cal.ca.gov/pubsdoco/publications/Masters-MTP/Part2/pregearly_m00o03.doc


----------

